# phoebe allyssa



## sian

just thought i'd let you all know phoebe is finally here!! was a long bad labour was induced wednesday but had to have an emergency section at 6:42am friday 30th november will post some pics later its uncomfortable sitting at the computer at the moment!


----------



## suzan

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Stef

Sorry to hear you had some complications and a rough time. 

Congratulations though hun, looking forward to seeing pics x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Sian


----------



## Jo

Conratulations Sian :)


----------



## CK Too

Congrats and what a lovely name


----------



## Lauz_1601

congraulations, sorry you had a rough time, cant wait to see pics, what a lovely name she has xxx


----------



## skiwi

congratulation to all of you, can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## shamrockgirl4

woohoo welcome phoebe congrats hun xxx


----------



## danielle19

cogratulations hun xxxx


----------



## sophie

Congrats hun.
x


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your baby girl!

:crib:


----------



## Layla

Congrats!!!

Lovely name :)

x


----------



## ablaze

congrats hun!!

love the name! do you like charmed by any chance? xxx


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:

hope you recover well :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## Angel

Congratulations,welcome to the world Phoebe.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

love the name update us when u feel better


----------



## lynz

congrats hunny :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sian

thanks everyone for your replys me and phoebe are doing great shes a smashing baby sleeps well feeds great barely crys! its lovely.i'm still hurting and am getting really fed up of not being able to do what i want cos of my cut i've even been told its to far to walk my other girl to school so its doing my head, i can't even get out of the house without help cos of my steps outside i can't lift/bump the pram in and out for at least 6 weeks! anyway phoebe weighed in at exactly 6 lbs! and heres some pics too! shes the image of my other girl!
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/sj1234_photo/phoebe2.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/sj1234_photo/phoebe3.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/sj1234_photo/p8.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/sj1234_photo/DSC001381.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s151/sj1234_photo/DSC001011.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Jenny

She's beautiful! looks so peaceful sleeping :cloud9:
I hope you recover quickly! :hugs:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Awww congratulations - She's a beauty - Really pretty baby!

Love the name too!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations and get well really soon


----------



## sian

a quick run down of my birth story!
well i'll start at the beginning with my consultant appointment and scan.
i had my scan at 11 am wednesday morning and phoebe had dropped below the lowest centile on the growth chart again so my consultant decided to admit me to be induced for diminished fetal growth,movement and cos i was threatening labour.
4pm wednesday had my first prostaglandin pessery to 5 pm mild contractions started 10pm second pessery still getting regular mildish contractions and 3 cm dilated!
11 am thursday still mild contractions and 3cm dilated saw consultant who decided my wates should be broken,
6pm waters broken getting stronger contractions every 3 mins attached to a drip to make contractions stronger 10pm midwife check still 3 cm dilated!! 2am friday morning another check 4 cm dilated contractions so strong they were over what the monitor would register! had pethadine and gas and air pethadines useless lol but the anti-sickness in its great for the gas and air! 4 am felt things were going wrong asked for an epidural just in case! 5 am 5 cm dilated so going no where fast phoebes heart rate started to drop rapidly and regular consultant called consultant took blood from phoebes scalp to try find the reason for her distress but results were unclear 6am phoebes heart rate was getting worse consultant decided c-section was the safest option as i was still only 5 cm dilated and leaving things to go natural would be to dangerous for phoebe' 
6:42 am phoebe born!!! i had a small bleed whilst on the table not to much but more then they would of liked! my body went into shock when they cut so i've hurt my shoulders with the shaking and my ribs are bruised from where they had to put so much pressure on to get her out as she was stuck. phoebe had bruised and swollen eyes and head but other than that was perfectly healthy happy and strong! i'm so glad its all over!!


----------



## Mango

Congrats Sian!


----------



## Tam

Congratulations hun.......she looks so cute!! (in your ticker) :happydance::hugs:x


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif

Congratulations x She looks so cute (your ticker)

x


----------

